# Fraternal Greetings



## yestormato (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Brethren, just joined Jim from Scotland,Glasgow


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 5, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## yestormato (Sep 6, 2013)

Very kind Brother thanks


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome, Jim. I miss my time in Glasgow and the surrounding area.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 7, 2013)

Greetings Jim, from just a bit south east of you


----------



## yestormato (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Mike ,good to hear from you New to the forum. Going on the chair as 1st Principle on Oct then Blues Lodge next year.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## yestormato (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Brother,Next time your in Glasgow come and visit 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to our site!


----------



## yestormato (Sep 7, 2013)

Most appreciated Brother 

Freemason Connect HD


----------

